# Par Cook Quiche?



## chefc (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a great recipe for a crustless individual quiche, but it takes 25 minutes to bake. Do you think I could par cook it, then finish it to order?

To make it a bit more pedestrian ... do you think I can freeze the portions I don't use from one Sunday to the next?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

don't think you can par cook, but you can cook them through , then rewarm in oven, or god forbid to some, nuke it....quiche not only freezes well, it recovers well too

joey


----------



## chefc (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't even have a microwave in my kitchen!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I cook quiches at least a day ahead and then refrigerate/freeze.

Either serve room temperature or heat in a 350°-400°F for 5-10 minutes, depending on type of quiche.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

just out of curiosity, what type of pan do you use... a tart pan with removable bottom?...

joey


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I use "ring molds" on a sheet pan lined with parchment or Silpat.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

and, she asks, stupidly, "doesn't the filling ooze out?"... gravity being what it is and murphy's law being what he is, how come?

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Zee secret, she is in zee cruite de pate brisee.

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

exceptin bdl that chefc's quiche is crustless...gotcha!

joey


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

durangojo said:


> exceptin bdl that chefc's quiche is crustless...gotcha!
> 
> joey


Ooops! OK, left out a step for crustless, I use a ring of crust dough to seal the ring mold to the parchment/Silpat, at least it works for me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## bill methatswho (May 9, 2013)

PeteMcCracken said:


> I cook quiches at least a day ahead and then refrigerate/freeze.
> 
> Either serve room temperature or heat in a 350°-400°F for 5-10 minutes, depending on type of quiche.


Thanks--very helpful to know.


----------

